# Keeping Halter On During a Ride; What do YOU, personally, do with the lead rope?



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't really want to attach it to my saddle horn, so I'm in search of different techniques and suggestions. My lead ropes are really long, so that makes it harder, too. Thanks 

videos welcome


----------



## GOBLIN73 (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't trail ride much anymore, but I used to take the lead rope around the base of the horse's neck and tie it back to itself (again at the base of the neck), like a great big loop. 

I don't have any pics form back then, but I hope this helps


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Personally, I can't stand the look of a halter and leadrope with a bridle, so I never ride with both. Plus, it screws up the adjustments on the bridle because you have to make it bigger to accomodate the halter, etc. If you have D-rings on your saddle you could tie it to that, or to where you cinch up under your leg, with a quick-release not (the chain-looking one where it takes up a lot of rope)


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

If it is necessary to have a halter and lead rope, I would switch to a halter bridle combo. The reins double as a lead rope. Of of the sets I have has 10 feet reins.

Google (or Bing or Dogpile) halter bridle combination


----------



## Dream (Jan 23, 2011)

I just leave the halter on under the bridle, but I also use snap on reins, so I can easily just use them to lead or tie if need be. That way I don't need to bring a lead rope.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

**Slaps palm to face** You know, I KNEW the answer would be right in front of me. I just bought clip on reins. Problem solved. Thanks!:lol:


Dream said:


> I just leave the halter on under the bridle, but I also use snap on reins, so I can easily just use them to lead or tie if need be. That way I don't need to bring a lead rope.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We either put them in a saddle bag or tie the rope to the back of the saddle where the saddle bag would be. Of course, it's not still attached to the halter.


----------



## Dream (Jan 23, 2011)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> **Slaps palm to face** You know, I KNEW the answer would be right in front of me. I just bought clip on reins. Problem solved. Thanks!:lol:


Glad I could help. Just make sure you get the thicker ones...I have the thinner ones, which work fine for my 800 lb horse who doesn't pull back when tied, but with a bigger horse, I would suggest thicker reins. Also, the snaps sometimes stick, so make sure they're well-greased/taken care of.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I coil the lead rope and snap it to a D ring on the back of the saddle. I don't leave it attached to the halter.

Actually, I've only left the halter on for the last couple of rides. I think I'll probably get a nose band to use under the bridle instead of a halter. It'd be less bulky / noticeable and still give me a place to attach the lead rope when needed.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I tie it to my saddle like this

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








(looped through the gullet) and tied off in a quick release.

If i have my mecate reins on, sometimes i will loop the middle section through my belt so that it is out of the way, but will not get caught up if i happen to fall & i still have a popper to spank with if needed :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

my bridle attaches to the rope halter, but i use clip-on reins, so don't need to worry about having a lead rope too.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a halter bridle combo love it


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I throw the lead rope in my saddle bag, or wrap it up (attempting! to tie it up like the way they come when you buy them) and loop it on the horn. (which won't work if it's an english saddle!)


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

BWolters said:


> I have a halter bridle combo love it


Always wanted one of those! They are cheap on horse.com, just haven't gotten around to it. 

I always just loop my leadrope over the horn because I don't have saddle bags...another thing I haven't gotten to. You'd think with all the trail riding I do, I would invest in some of this stuff lol


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

i take my lead rope off and leave it tied to my wash-down bay pole where i saddle my horse up and just leave the halter on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Where is the best place to find a halter-bridle combo? The best quality ones anyways?


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I keep the lead rope tied to the rope halter, and then attached to the pommel with a quick release knot. Good thing, too!
Was riding in the woods with novice bf last week when his horse stumbled and almost went down, tipping my bf to the ground. I was able to jump down and tie my horse to a tree in 30 seconds, both horses tied in less than 2 minutes and able to tend to bf. He was fine, btw.


----------

